# Norco Sight tourentauglich?



## Alex476 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das Norco Sight befindet sich mit in der "Verlosung" mein Hardtail abzulösen 
Nun meine Frage an die Norco-Gemeinde: Ist das Sight tourentauglich? Ich denke so an Touren jenseits der 50 km.

Popometer-Test steht noch aus, hat da jemand nen Tip in HH oder näherer Umgebung? Würde sonst mein Glück bei Bike-Infection in Barsinghausen suchen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juni 2012)

Ohne es gefahren zu haben:
Das ist ein AM mit mittelmäßig viel Federweg und kein Freerider  Das dürfte super Tourentauglich sein und 50km auch kein Problem wenn du sie bisher auch fahren konntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Alex

Ich selber habe mir eine Sight aufgebaut und fahre damit problemlos und lustvoll Tagestouren. 
Ein Riesen-Spassgerät!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Alex476 (3. Juni 2012)

Moin,

danke für die Antworten, nach noch ein wenig stöbern ist es wohl auch sehr ausgewogen und für alles zu haben.
Nun heisst es nur noch anschauen und ausprobieren 

Ride on!


Alex


----------



## pixxelbiker (5. Juni 2012)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, nachdem ktm das bark40  einige zeit lang nicht liefern konnte habe ich mich neu orientieren müssen und bin so bei norco gelandet..
heut hab ich mein sight3 endlich beim händler abholen können, die anschliessende tour/heimfahrt von ca 22 km war schon fein,  morgen gehts dann auf zur nächsten tour, mit ca 40-50km
das bike macht einfach nur spass


----------



## Alex476 (5. Juni 2012)

Moin,

darf ich fragen wo du dein Sight gekauft hast?!


----------



## pixxelbiker (5. Juni 2012)

gekauft hab ich es bei Fahrrad- Eberhardt in Gotha/ Thür. http://www.fahrrad-eberhardt.de/

soweit ich weiss war es das einzige was dort noch stand, vor 2 wochen hab ich von einem anderen händler aus jena http://www.bike-point-jena.de/ erfahren das das sight3 nur noch in blau und größe m bestellbar ist...


----------



## Alex476 (5. Juni 2012)

Na dann muss ich mal im Juli wenn ich in Thüringen unterwegs bin nen Abstecher machen 

Vielen Dank


----------



## pixxelbiker (5. Juni 2012)

ich hab mir im vorfeld auf der norco-hp  die händler aus meiner region rausgesucht und abtelefoniert
ein sight 3 ist im raum erfurt meines wissens nach nicht mehr vorrätig...bike-point in jena hatte mir angeboten das bike zu bestellen, aber eben nur noch in blau und gr. m...


----------



## Alex476 (5. Juni 2012)

Ja..so ist der Plan...auf Verdacht hinfahren würde ich auch nicht.
Welches Sight ist mir ja für den GEO-Check egal...aber M und L sollte schon da sein.
Wir werden sehen...einstweilen vielen Dank


----------



## pixxelbiker (7. Juni 2012)

sooo... ich hab jetzt ca 70km mit dem sight3 hinter mir und bin begeistert
das bike ist meiner meinung nach komplett tourentauglich, wobei auf und abfahren im hügelland natürlich weitaus mehr freude bereitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digger235 (9. Juni 2012)

Moin moin,
ich fahrs jetzt seit 1 Monat und guten 800km. Streckenmäßig hab ich mich von 22km/100Hm bis 85km/1200Hm bewegt.
Auf der Waldautobahn rollt es super und fühlt sich auch effektiv im Vortrieb an.
Im Uphill bringt mich nur die von mir verbaute 2x10 Schaltung hier und da mal an die Grenzen.
Und im "Downhill" braucht man nix zu scheuen, man kommt ja dank der Reverb schön weit mitm Allerwertesten nach Hinten.
Ich hab zwar einen Customaufbau (in S war nur n SIGHT LE Rahmenkit verfügbar), aber ich denk die Komplettbikes werden sich da nicht viel anders verhalten.
Fazit: Spaßbike, mit dem Touren 50+ kein Thema sind.





Ride on
Tom


----------



## oOMaRcOo (23. Juli 2012)

Das Bike ist schon geil! Ich habe das Sight 2, mit leichteren Felgen und Reifen. Wiegt jetzt unter 12kg und ist damit sau schnell!! Man hebt einfach an jeder Kante ab, im Uphill ist es ziemlich gut und hat viel Traktion. Ich bin auch auf technischen DH unterwegs, und das Bike ist wendig und gibt viel Rückmeldung. Ein perfektes Trail Bike
sight2.jpg
stroossen3.jpg


----------



## pixxelbiker (23. Juli 2012)

ich hab jetzt mit dem sight 3 ca 600 km hinter mir, fahre damit täglich zur arbeit als auch touren durch wald, wiesen und berge am we und bin ebenfalls restlos begeistert...
die nächste investition wird irgendwann ein anderer, leichterer lrs..
@ oOMaRcOo:
für welchen lrs hast du dich bei deinem bike entschieden?


----------



## oOMaRcOo (14. August 2012)

was ist Irs? sry :/


----------



## oOMaRcOo (14. August 2012)

Was ist Irs? Sry

Rahmen größe M
Reifen: Conti Mountain King
Felgen: BOR 333
Naben +  Speichen: Reverse


----------



## Nukem49 (14. August 2012)

lrs = Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

